# What actors/ actresses do you think have sexy voices/ accents.



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love love love love the British accent. Anything and anyone who speaks *British* and I hear it... I'll probably sell my soul to you. ;-) Scottish and Irish and Sean Connery are sooooo good. I saw an actor on Oprah Friday and I think he's in Eat, Pray, Love and when he was talking in the interview I thought... Oooooooo you sexy. His name is Javier Ángel Encinas Bardem.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Sily said:


> I love love love love the British accent. Anything and anyone who speaks *British* and I hear it... I'll probably sell my soul to you. ;-) Scottish and Irish and Sean Connery are sooooo good. I saw an actor on Oprah Friday and I think he's in Eat, Pray, Love and when he was talking in the interview I thought... Oooooooo you sexy. His name is Javier Ángel Encinas Bardem.


Javier Bardem isn't British. He's maybe Spanish?


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Liam Neeson 

I just love that man.


----------



## Stratego (Jul 28, 2010)

Easily Liam Neeson. His voice is more recognizable than Don Lafontaine.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Sam Elliot 
Will Patterson
Billy Connolly
James Earl Jones
Antonio Banderas
Sean Connery
Mathew McConaughey
Morgan Freeman

I like a voice to be deep or carrying an accent that makes me tingle.


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

Just about any Brit. Liz Hurley, Helena Bonham Carter, and oh yeah.....Alex Kingston FTW. Maybe it's the north London thing....


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not even gay but Tom Hanks' voice does a number on me! Gotta love that man. He has multiple voices which are all impressive, from "Jenny!" and "Wilson!" :wink:


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

God help me... this is going to be my most embarrassing post on this forum.

I get horribly turned on... like don't want to be seen in public turned on... by the sound of...

Fran Dresher.

I feel so dirty now.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Ingrid Bergman. Hearing her talk makes me fall in love.... :happy:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O3UIYA/ref=dm_mu_dp_trk1 (click on Amazon link)


Click on the play button of "It's your thing" from the movie "Out of sight".
George Clooneys deep sexy voice appears...:blushed:


----------



## WidowsAndOrphans (Jul 10, 2010)

Drew Barrymore
Sarah Silverman
Mila Kunis
Mary-Kate Olsen

I really like when women sound baked out of their minds. People used to constantly tell me that I sound like a stoner, which made me insecure. Now I find it incredibly endearing.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

WidowsAndOrphans said:


> Drew Barrymore


 I like Drews voice too.


----------



## Noznin (Sep 19, 2010)

i cant think of any off hand, im really tired, but i enjoy a deeper(for a girl) voice with a lil bit of gravelly sound to it.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe somebody with a British accent. It's definitely my favorite accent - well, not a Royal or lower-class British accent.

I can't think of anybody specific with voice I find sexy, though. It's easier for me to think of voices I dislike (including the Kathleen Turner kind, which some people like). INFP picky about voices and a bunch of other things?


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Some oldies for you here, 

Alan Rickman,
James Mason
Vincent Price
Peter Cushing
Peter Lorre
Eddie Izzard
Fenella Feilding
Joanna Lumley


So old, you probably wont know these people, apart from Alan Rickman (Prof. Snape in the Harry Potter movies)

G.x


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

gilbert gottfried


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

James Roday.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

EVA GREEN EVA GREEN EVA GREEN EVA GREEN!!!! However, I can't find a good video, so here is a very close second in Antje Traue, speaking english (so you hear the accent)






And speaking her native tongue (German), she makes it so not harsh anymore (the German accent)!!


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

Keira Knightley

I.Can't. Get. Enough. Of. Her.....:crazy:

She is my favorite actress for her movies and her gorgeous look. She's my age too, wish I knew her.

Love those British accents!


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't think of a particular person right now, but a scottish or irish accent both drive me wild.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Carla Bruni. She's sooo beautiful.


----------



## Half Robot (Sep 27, 2010)

Karina Lombard, the alpha femme in photo below.


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rachel Weisz in The Mummy movies

I could listen to her talk about dead pharaohs all day.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Thinker96 said:


> Rachel Weisz in The Mummy movies
> 
> I could listen to her talk about dead pharaohs all day.


OMG, DEJA EFFING VU!!

I KNEW you'd write that. I even pictured it! Way to scare the crap out of me lol


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

MissyMaroon said:


> OMG, DEJA EFFING VU!!
> 
> I KNEW you'd write that. I even pictured it! Way to scare the crap out of me lol


ahahahha ur welcome! xD 

dont u just wanna record her talking and play it over and over again?


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyways to make a contribution, our good man Tony Hopkins (aka Sir Anthony Hopkins) has an amazing, spell binding voice. Southern Welsh accent!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Orlando Bloom *drool*!!! Looks hot and sounds hot :crazy:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Liz Hurley "bedazzled" me with her accent, oh ya.


----------

